# 1966 IH 2504 resto.



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

New member here with new post. Just picked up a 66 IH 2504 in a trade a few weeks ago, and I'm learning as I go. It wasn't running, but was told it had been working well 2 yrs ago. It had been sitting outside for those 2 yrs, and would not start again recently. The previous owner gave up on it, and hence the trade. Fairly good on anything mechanical, so I'd decided to tackle it. Soon discovered it had a few bent pushrods, and several mods done here and there, so the work continues. Hope to get more info on this model from other IH 2504 or 504 users. Thanks!


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks! Here's a few pics of work so far.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

The loader tank has a crack near a weld seam, so it'll need to come off for a reweld. Might as well take the entire loader off as well, makes it easier to work on the tractor itself.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Work continues, slowly tearing it down. Seems like the more I remove, the more problems are revealed. Brakes need to be redone, seals replaced.. Mods, if possible, please move thread to projects.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Getting a little more done, replaced the right hub with a good used one, brakes redone as needed, getting ready to paint.


----------



## ar_confederate (Jul 20, 2015)

Looking really good.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Did a little painting today.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Looking good 40fordy! Glad you are keeping up the thread! That's going to be an awesome tractor.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

pogobill said:


> Looking good 40fordy! Glad you are keeping up the thread! That's going to be an awesome tractor.


Thanks! Doing as much as possible when time permits. At the rate I'm going, should be done by next spring hopefully.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Sandblasted and painted more..


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

It's been awhile since the last post, just haven't done much over the winter. Now that it's warming up, I'll work on it more often. Here's where I'm at so far.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

A few more tidbits added on. Hoping to get her fired up in a week or so.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Adding on a little more here and there as time permits..


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

40fordy said:


> Adding on a little more here and there as time permits..
> View attachment 38188


just magic 40fordy, looking real good.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

I fabricated a new alternator mounting assembly since the brackets that held the alternator in place were flimsy, so now it's stout and not going anywhere. Originally thought of going back to an OEM generator, but staying with the aftermarket alternator that was on it will work just fine. Planning on starting it today.


----------



## geoff l (Oct 10, 2017)

That old girl is starting to look lovely,fine work indeed, and a joy to see her coming together!


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks for the comments! It's been an interesting process so far. Unfortunately, yesterday as I was getting ready to start her up, the radiator decided to spring a leak in several places while filling it up. (My own dumb fault, should have pressure tested it as planned, but thought I'd save time and try it out as is.) After draining the block, thought I'd at least try to crank her over a bit and see if she'd fire up for a few seconds, but the carb decided to leak profusely after turning on the fuel flow. (Should have rebuilt it myself instead of relying on someone else). Tore the zenith carb apart and nothing had been replaced other than the gasket. The main jet plug threads were stripped and was glued in place, so looks like some machining will be needed. Ordered a carb kit with new float valve and seat, hoping to rebuild it this weekend..


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

The radiator was recored and installed last week. The carb was rebuilt with new float valve and seat. No problem with start-up and the engine ran fairly well after some timing adjustments, although more leaks occurred..water pump and power steering hand pump..new parts on the way. I may need to replace the distributor advance springs also since timing is only advancing ~5° from 500-2000 rpm.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

New water pump installed and no leaks! Power steering hand pump removed, new seals installed and bolted back in. Installed new distributor advance springs and getting much better timing advance curve now. Started installing new instrument panel and wiring. Test fitting the grill assembly, and the work continues..


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

All bolted together now, took for a test drive and everything working well now! Next step: rear fenders, then rebuilding the loader assembly.


----------



## Guest (Jul 20, 2018)

Impressive work!


----------



## FredM (Nov 18, 2015)

That has turned out a pearler 40fordy, should be mint when the loader attachment is back in place.


----------



## 40fordy (Jul 27, 2017)

Thanks all! Hoping to start the rest later this summer, need to get this done and put to work!


----------

